# Next version of Photoshop can correct out of focus photos?



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 4, 2011)

I heard from the teacher of my short courses (who is also a pro photographer) that Adobe are working on the next version of Photoshop that can correct out of focus images in post production. But it only for RAW files. I haven't heard anything like this anywhere else. Can someone confirm/deny this?


----------



## airbus11 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you meant this:

http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/10/photoshop-unblur-leaves-max-audience-gasping-for-air/

Not exactly what you were looking for but still quite impressive..


----------



## alipaulphotography (Dec 4, 2011)

Can correct motion blur, not out of focus photos.

Also there is no guarantee it will actually be incorporated in the next version of photoshop. They were just showing off their potential. But it could be...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like they're just implementing blind deconvolution algorithms. There are equivalent programs now, like Focus Magic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2011)

The problem is that it takes a lot of computing horsepower. Those who worry about the ability of their computer to process a 21mp image should know this is 100 or even 1000 times more difficult.

If they get it so that it works with less computer horsepower, then it will be ready for photoshop. Certainly, a lot of people think they want it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2011)

scottsdaleriots said:


> I heard from the teacher of my short courses (who is also a pro photographer) that Adobe are working on the next version of Photoshop that can correct out of focus images  in post production. But it only for RAW files. I haven't heard anything like this anywhere else. Can someone confirm/deny this?



The correction is for motion blur. If your teacher actually said out of focus images, find a better teacher.


----------



## darleks (Dec 4, 2011)

scottsdaleriots said:


> I heard from the teacher of my short courses (who is also a pro photographer) that Adobe are working on the next version of Photoshop that can correct out of focus images in post production. But it only for RAW files. I haven't heard anything like this anywhere else. Can someone confirm/deny this?



Adobe has made no such statement. All they did was demo a feature that they're experimenting with in-house that can seemingly be used to get rid of motion blur. Adobe then went out of its way to say that this was not a feature they had planned - it is in the R&D part of the company and there's no guarantee it will ever make it into product. Although with all of the interest in it, that might get them to put more $$ behind it.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 4, 2011)

Like a lot of Adobe's "magic" features, I am willing to bet that this one too will look really impressive in their demos but in real life it will prove useless. Or at least extremely, extremely situational.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 7, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> scottsdaleriots said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from the teacher of my short courses (who is also a pro photographer) that Adobe are working on the next version of Photoshop that can correct out of focus images  in post production. But it only for RAW files. I haven't heard anything like this anywhere else. Can someone confirm/deny this?
> ...


Yeah the teacher actually said out OOF, I'm just quoting. Granted, he is fairly old - white hair and looks a bit frail lol. He used to use film cameras a lot. Wish I could change to another teacher unfortunately I can't.


----------

